# Window Stool or no window stool??



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

None of the windows in my house have stools. They are all box framed with molding. I actually kind of dig the look of it this way. Recently, someone visiting me had some critical words for the lack of a stool/apron on the windows. 

Is this just straight up personal preference? To me, my preference for some windows is to have stools and for others not to. It depends on the windows, the room, the other trim in the room, etc. Are there any other factors to consider when deciding whether to trim a window with stools or no stools?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

A few draw backs to no sil or trim around the window are, a better chance of water damage to the sheetrock framing out the window if someone leaves a window open, damage if someone sets something like a glass or plant on the sill.
To me it looks like a mobil home window without casing, sill and aprin.
All in your personal taste I guess.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

i like sills on double hungs,i don't mind not seeing them on casements


----------



## Skuce (Nov 2, 2009)

Interior stools (sills are only on the outside of a house) with aprons always look better I find. A combination of a post/lintel architrave with a stacked mitre on top looks great!


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

Hmmm... I guess I'm considering changing mine. Since I need to recase every window anyway (molding no longer matches doors) I could always try one out and see what i t looks like.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

You can go either way, dependant on what you like. As stated, you will generally see a stool, sill & apron arrangement on 99.9% of DH windows.

We generally only picture-frame (trim) windows that are either oversized, bays/bowed, non-standard dimensioned & shaped, close to floor level, transoms, etc.


----------

